# Contacts required for internship



## abs_kanji (Aug 30, 2010)

Hiya Guys!

Im a student at AUD majoring in Finance and wanted to take a gap year to gain experience in the Dubai's Financial market. 

Unfortunately being a student and all its tough getting even an unpaid job.

Any help through contacts (cos thats really how Dubai works) would be much appreciated.

Cheerz,
Abs


----------



## pixiegir1 (Aug 26, 2010)

Do you speak Arabic? People crying out for bilingual staff (although I think jobs should be given on skill basis personally).


----------



## abs_kanji (Aug 30, 2010)

*Hiya*



NikkiW said:


> Do you speak Arabic? People crying out for bilingual staff (although I think jobs should be given on skill basis personally).


Unfortunately I dont speak Arabic... but I do speak Urdu and Kiswahili. Im guessing there is not that much demand for those languages here lol.

Thanks for da help tho


----------



## pixiegir1 (Aug 26, 2010)

Do you have any other experience? I can ask around for you if I know what you've done before? Might be able to help.


----------



## abs_kanji (Aug 30, 2010)

*Yup*



NikkiW said:


> Do you have any other experience? I can ask around for you if I know what you've done before? Might be able to help.


Hiya Nikki,
I do have relative experience within the Financial field. I worked as a junior chartered accountant at PKF International. Even though accounting is within the Financial field I was looking to penetrate the commodities market. 
However at this point any job openings would be amazing just to get my food in the door.
My other work experience ranges from Sales to Marketing for different companies.

Would greatly appreciate any help. 
Cheerz


----------



## BritishGuy (Jul 24, 2010)

I know some folks who know the field maybe against this practice, but you might want to join a small trading house what pays only on commission. You need the experience only right? Well something of this sort would look good on your CV. If you were looking for a 'real' job I'd reconsider. There are plenty of these companies around Candlestick Trading Company in the UK comes to mind. A friend told me a little while back that they were looking to open an office in Dubai. Not sure if there ever did, but worth a look. I remember seeing something in the jobs section of Gulf News looking for FX traders - junior/novice. They'll provide all training. If lady luck is on your side and you prove a hit, then skies the limit. It is commission only though. Sorry - forgot the name of the company but look on the gulf news website.


----------



## BritishGuy (Jul 24, 2010)

There you go - I found this for you. I know they say they need some 'experience', but I can say this type of company wouldn't turn down someone 'hungry'. But I'm pretty sure a CV alone wouldn't do it. Knocking on doors with these places is the best policy. 

Dubizzle.com - Banking & Finance Jobs in Dubai - Get Bank/Finance Jobs in dubai with Dubizzle

Good Luck.


----------



## abs_kanji (Aug 30, 2010)

Hiya BritishGuy,
Thanks for the help m8. I applied to the ad on dubizzle hopefully I'd get some sort of reply cos the last 10 ads that i applied to on dubizzle never came thru. I also went to several offices near DIFC and in DIFC and physically dropped of my CV unfortunately there has been no reply yet. I'm guessing cos of Ramadhan no1 is relly hiring right now which is suprising since Im not really looking for a salary, jus experience.
Gonna grab a copy of the Gulf News now, see if there is anything in there.
Once again thanks for the help,


----------



## BritishGuy (Jul 24, 2010)

Yeah - I think you've got the right idea. I did exactly the same in London when coming out of University there - got my lucky break at an investment house which eventually got bought out. From there a US powerhouse picked me up. (Not in the industry now). Trust me, there were much better candidates out there - but I didn't stop knocking down the doors. Be persistent, wait for Ramadan to end and don't take no for an answer and follow up on EVER lead.


----------



## aml1-90 (Jul 26, 2011)

*hi*



pixiegir1 said:


> Do you speak Arabic? People crying out for bilingual staff (although I think jobs should be given on skill basis personally).


hi, i recently just graduated from BSc Computing & Info System degree, and looking for 6+ or less month internship in duabi/uae.

will it be possible if you could get me some contact, i would really much appreciate it..

kind regards
amal


----------

